# My plans for an inline CO2 diffuser



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

I decided to attempt building a CO2 diffuser. I'd like to get that bubble ladder out of my tank (one less piece of clutter) and get more efficient CO2 diffusion.

I've actually pretty much built it. I'm just waiting for the sealant to dry before I can test it out. However, I only used 1 inch PVC for it. I did this because I already had a bunch of PVC parts (I had plans for a closed loop for my reef tank that fell through). I also stuck an airstone inside. I figured microbubbles would diffuse faster, plus I'm counting on the airstone causing turbulance inside the pipe.

Any comments on this plan? Has anyone built a diffuser with only 1 inch pipe?


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

it doesn't seem like a bad design..other than..what else do you have in there to break up the bubbles.
Basically you're pumping them through an airstone and then into the tank...you need something else in there to suspend them or break them up more.


----------



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

That's true. I'll add some bioballs inside the tube and see how it works.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

If it's only 1 inch..I think you would have a better method of diffusing it if you just stuck the airstone and tubing up your intake, and letting the path through the tubing and filter do the work. 1 inch seems to be too small for anything to dissolve, since my guess the bubbles will be in the 1 inch tubing for only a sec or two.

-John N.


----------



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

I hooked it up today using a MaxiJet 1200. That was definitely waaaaaaay too much flow through this thing. And I think the 1 inch pipe is too narrow for proper diffusion.

I also found trying to up a MaxiJet was a bit discouraging. It was difficult to rig everything up in a neat, unobtrusive fashion.

Oh well, back to the drawing board...


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

While you are at the drawing board, try to arrange for an easy way to remove and clean the airstone (preferably a limewood type). I made the mistake with my first ever diffuser of cementing the airstone in place and it got more and more clogged up until it finally just fell apart.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Just wanted to add that 1" PVC can work for an Inline CO2 Reactor. This is what I'm using on all three of my nanos and I get great diffusion. Of course I'm also only using an 80 GPH water pump and the chamber is filled with mini bioballs.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm going to try the Mazzi injectors eventually on Tom's recommendation. I'm using a glass Lillie so it would sit inline right before the glass outlet. Have to play around to get it to look nice with a ball valve and tee's, etc. Picture this verticle before the outlet,












> Anybody know how much these things would slow down
> an Eheim?


With the ball valve you would control how much it slowed down the filter. how much would it take to get a stream of mist, need to experiment.


----------

